# 2014 Cruze wont start when wet or damp



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Somewhere in the forum is a post about bad connections inside the engine bay fuse box. It splits apart and there was some corrosion in there. Not sure where it is though.

TSB 14311
SB-10057574-8899 
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals 


Moved to appropriate sub-forum.


----------

